# water damage restoration & solution



## royalmayur (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi .. i would like to share some of solution that would be good for every one :thumbup:

1.Do switch off all the electric equipment at home, infect should off main power. Handling water damage in presence of electricity would be more dangerous.
2. Until all the water is extracted and the humidity levels returned to normal, it may be necessary to remove furniture and other items from the area even if they aren't in direct contact with the water. 
3. High humidity and general unsanitary conditions may contaminate other items. Work with a reputable Atlanta water damage repair service that provides relocation and storage assistance for your belongings.

2. When water damage takes place it is imperative to contact to a reputed water damage and Extraction Company as soon as possible.

3. Water damage can affect the entire home including air quality, drywall, upholstery and even hardwood flooring. Save time and money by dealing with a water damage repair company capable of providing full service when you need it.


----------

